# The Decrepit Dime Store Vintage Halloween Display



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I am in love. Everything is amazing!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I wanna live in your house! For real-real! Love it, makes me so happy and excited for the season. I just got done doing my daughter's bedroom door with Dollar Tree caution tapes, spiders and webs. It ain't nothing compared to you! ((But I do also feel accomplished, lol!!))


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you Halloweena! This has been a labor of love for years.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

BYondbzr sounds like you had some fun too!!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I love seeing this!


----------



## Kris Kragle (Sep 21, 2015)

Those pics make me happy! I like the vintage paper pumpkin folk with the flexible limbs. The room seems well suited to display stuff, with all the mantles. Very cool environment.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome.

Totally.

Awesome.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pics and setup! Where did you get the pair of trees on the fireplace and who makes them? Are they blow molds?


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Great to see you all ? thanks for the great compliments Kris, Shadowbat and Rciag . Paul those trees are from the 90s made by Trendmasters and made of styrofoam. Many of Trendmasters larger pieces have become sought after especially those trees.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I think you need more Halloween things.


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW!!! Best display I have seen in years.... LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Gris, I love seeing all of your vintage items and how you display them. I'm excited to say that my party next year will be a retro/vintage halloween party using all of the classic decorations like these. The sad thing is that I have to keep it all packed away this year so that it makes a big impact next year. Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Your displays are incredible. I started to collect the Halloween blow molds after I saw your display last year. I only have a few because most of the ones I find have bad paint jobs. Your's look so nice. Do you touch up the paint? If so what do you use?


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you all these comments are too awesome. I love collecting this stuff its a true passion. Frogkid I cant wait to see your set up next year! Amuck Amuck I find them in the wild and some have good paint while others have rough paint. I typically leave them as I find them but I know there are many talented repainters out there one in fact dwells on this page and she does great work. 

This to me is Halloween. Its not about how many pieces you have, or how good they look, or how rare stuff is the true art to collecting vintage is becoming the Curator of those pieces you have found. So treasure and maintain what you find as you have become the new Historian of that piece. If you keep collecting long enough it will all flow in one piece at a time. I have been collecting nearly ten years most come from yard sales, want ads and thrift stores. This is by far my favorite hobby in the world!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

GOMG ! 
This is such a happy and pleasant display (I probably know too many people who could never see it this way-their " LOSS" )
The persona expressed via such items, images,colors all conspire to say"Halloween Should be FUN!"
Thank you.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Woooooooooahhhhh that's a lot of pumpkins☺ I've enlarged the photos and I've think I've spotted a space for another couple in the display cabinet. Lol so how long have you been collecting. That's some serious display. 

Ten years just found it ?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome display, thanks for sharing


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> GOMG !
> This is such a happy and pleasant display (I probably know too many people who could never see it this way-their " LOSS" )
> The persona expressed via such items, images,colors all conspire to say"Halloween Should be FUN!"
> Thank you.


Thank you so much for the compliments Gym. I have been a fan of your work for many years and I have enjoyed seeing the youtube videos and TV specials regarding your home haunt.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

scarybella said:


> Woooooooooahhhhh that's a lot of pumpkins☺ I've enlarged the photos and I've think I've spotted a space for another couple in the display cabinet. Lol so how long have you been collecting. That's some serious display.
> 
> Ten years just found it &#55357;&#56841;


HA! I have more in the garage so I will fill the gap lol. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Awesome display, thanks for sharing


Thank you xxScorpion64xx


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

What a fun display! Is your collection on display year-'round?

BTW, I really like the centerpiece over the case with the pumpkin's mouth forming the "O" in Halloween!

One other comment - I haven't seen the blow mold JoL with the diamond shaped eyes with white highlights since I was a kid - that's the style I had back in the early '60s.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Amazing!! I especially love all your jacks.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

this is all amazing!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

ChrisW said:


> What a fun display! Is your collection on display year-'round?
> 
> BTW, I really like the centerpiece over the case with the pumpkin's mouth forming the "O" in Halloween!
> 
> One other comment - I haven't seen the blow mold JoL with the diamond shaped eyes with white highlights since I was a kid - that's the style I had back in the early '60s.


Thanks Chris and you are right that pail style was made by Union Products in the 1960s and I just love it. That centerpiece is a blow mold done by Union Products as well but more currently around the 90s. I take the collection down so that Christmas can come up and then it goes back to vintage toys and comics after the holiday season. 
Mr. Gris


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> this is all amazing!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


Thank you


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Buggula said:


> Amazing!! I especially love all your jacks.


Buggula I am such a pumpkin fan that is for sure. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Pumkinlady (Jun 19, 2013)

What a beautiful display!! Think I'm becoming a blow mold fan. I have a few vintage ones, but putting them all together like this is awesome. Great work.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I always look forward to seeing your photos! Normally, I'm not the biggest blowmold fan. I mean, I like them, but I personally don't decorate with them, however you make me love them! Lol I love your enthusiasm for the vintage stuff. Question though, can you tell me a little bit about the paper cut out that looks like a witch. It's holding hands with a JOL cutout. I got one of those cutouts at an estate sale and I love it, just curious on the history...and who better to ask?


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

I love everything about this.


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

It's wonderful! So much to look at! 

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

My husband saw this over my shoulder, and he was just delighted! I especially love the book case full of pumpkins.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I always look forward to seeing your photos! Normally, I'm not the biggest blowmold fan. I mean, I like them, but I personally don't decorate with them, however you make me love them! Lol I love your enthusiasm for the vintage stuff. Question though, can you tell me a little bit about the paper cut out that looks like a witch. It's holding hands with a JOL cutout. I got one of those cutouts at an estate sale and I love it, just curious on the history...and who better to ask?


Thank you so much Pretty Little Nightmare  The paper witch is a real treasure she is a die cut witch made in the 1950s by Beistle company. I looked for her for a long time and even longer for her pumpkin friend Happy Jack. Hang onto her and keep her safe


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Greenwick said:


> My husband saw this over my shoulder, and he was just delighted! I especially love the book case full of pumpkins.


Thanks Greenwick and tell your Hubby the same!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

jenrens said:


> It's wonderful! So much to look at!
> 
> Thank you for sharing this!


Thank you for the compliment Jenrens!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

I could cry that was so much awesomeness!!!!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Ha thank you so much Harvestmoon


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

LOVE all the vintage!! so awesome!! ...... I absolutely adore vintage Halloween things!!


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic display; I love your style! Great collection too, some hard-to-find items in there!


----------

